# aaarrrghhh!!!



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

i cannot figure out how my mare manages to get her headcollar off in the field, such a pain cos shes almost impossible to catch! took 4 people plus me to round her up earlier, little madam!


----------



## jenny22 (Feb 13, 2011)

bad as fly covers, we regularly used to find ours up in the top of the trees weve given up with those now

jenn


----------



## Steff (Mar 28, 2011)

Mine wont keep a headcollar on in the field either. I brought a grazing mask for him that goes onto the headcollar but the lil git wont keep it on grrrrr


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

lol at least im not the only one!


----------

